# To good home in california



## Shadow cat (Jul 29, 2011)

2 pigeons and 1 ringneck dove to good home. Cant keep them any longer. I think both pigeons are female. One pigeon only has one wing. The other pigeon is releasable but keeps coming back when released and i have cats. Dove had an injured wing that has healed not sure if its releasable he stresses so much that he destroys his feathers. So not sure if he can fly


----------



## Dabear (Sep 29, 2013)

*Still got the birds?*

Hello I live in San Diego and I'm looking to adopt some pigeons I had 12 mourning doves and thought them how to free fly, but sadly there is a lot of hawks and cats were i live(in the mornings I see hawks in front of my loft and hear cats at night) so I'm left with only 6 doves which are only using half my loft, I've been also trying to get some archangels and german owls and once I get them hopefully I build a huge walk I'm aviary so that the pigeons could fly freely without any dangers.


----------

